# CCTV Law question



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Dear all, 

I have a query regarding CCTV on a private property pointing down an alleyway, if a property running adjacent to an alleyway has CCTV put up pointing down the alleyway, as long as the council was contacted and signs placed stating CCTV is in use, is this legal? A friend is having an issue with some jobsworth saying that the CCTV placed a few years ago is illegal and is threatening to go to the police, all because he doesn't want to be filmed walking down the alley. Can't make it up really but there you go. The council didn't have an issue at the time of installation and said it was fine, as the CCTV was put in due to the house being broken into.

Thanks


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I think as long as it is not pointed at anyone's house as such and is a general camera it is fine, the police wanted me to put two cameras up on my house because I live on a corner, one pointing down the main road and one pointing into the close, they said it was fine even with no signs saying there was cameras there, I refused because they wanted high quality imaging with remote storage but didn't want to pay for anything.
There is a house opposite me that has two cameras outside pointing towards the road.
Don't worry about it, you are using CCTV as a security measure, tell him to do one.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think there is an issue in all honesty, the bloke is well known to be trouble, he has had a few run ins with other people who take their kids to the same school he does, as he's a lazy sod he has nothing else better to do all day. He's only moaned at me because he saw me chatting to my friend there. I told him if it bothered him that much then to walk another way to school, as there's three paths all leading to the same entrance.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

No issue as long as it's not pointing in his window or anything like that. You can film any public place, from another public place or your private property without limitation except in some very unusual circumstances.

IIRC you don't even need the signs.

Edit - checked and I'm right, no signs required.



Vossman said:


> I think as long as it is not pointed at anyone's house as such and is a general camera it is fine, the police wanted me to put two cameras up on my house because I live on a corner, one pointing down the main road and one pointing into the close, they said it was fine even with no signs saying there was cameras there, I refused because they wanted high quality imaging with remote storage but didn't want to pay for anything.
> There is a house opposite me that has two cameras outside pointing towards the road.
> Don't worry about it, you are using CCTV as a security measure, tell him to do one.


Let me get this right...the police asked/wanted YOU to put up two cameras and install remote storage? Why would the police request that you to do this


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

I think you have to put up signs to comply with the laaaww. Same with in-car cam's....i think.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Horatio said:


> I think you have to put up signs to comply with the laaaww. Same with in-car cam's....i think.


This is only if you are a business and therefore working under the data protection act, private individuals do not require signs, and the data protection act does not cover their use.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

No one asked me to put signs up when I fit them in the college changing rooms.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Let him go to the police and see how far it gets him.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ardandy said:


> No one asked me to put signs up when I fit them in the college changing rooms.


No but I bet plenty of people wanted the remote storage.....


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have 6 fitted outside and around my home, I spoke to the police about it, as I was pointing a few out over the road to where my cars are parked outside the front, they told me they were perfectly acceptable because they were not adjustable and cannot be used to zoom in on the public, and they arn't directly aimed in to someone else's property. I also asked about signs, and for a residential property it isn't required but if you wanted to put them up, its as good as an additional deterrent. 

On another note I have also had the police come around asking to examine footage due to vandalism caused to a bus shelter located across the road, which after replaying back through the hard drive, several youths were seen throwing stones that inevitably caused the large glass panel to shatter, and my footage was used in court and gained prosecution against the offender, for which I received a nice thank you letter.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Brilliant, thanks everyone, I'll pass on the info to my mate. He is getting worried about it but I'll make sure he doesn't take those cameras down, not because of some idiot with nothing else better to do.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Bero said:


> Let me get this right...the police asked/wanted YOU to put up two cameras and install remote storage? Why would the police request that you to do this


Correct - we live in a cul-de-sac and at the bottom of the close there is a small walkway that leads to a main road, there had been a spate of cars being pinched and used in robberies then dumped at the bottom of the close by whoever and walking away onto the main road, after the third or forth one they asked everyone in the close if they had seen anything (only 12 houses) and with us being on the corner they have to pass my house to drive in, anyway it was all sorted when they caught the two baddies who admitted all the offences but plod asked me to put cameras up to which I refused.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have them fitted outside my house back and front on more than one occasion the police have been to ask to view mine through things that have gone on in the street for video evidence


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've camera's around my house, no signs as some of the camera's can be seen, not had any problems with idiots asking for me to take them down as they only have my property in view plus the bit of road my friends park in when they visit. I'd tell anyone that did ask to do one!!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

The police have asked us a few times if they could see the footage from our cameras as they point up/down the road when there has been a couple of high value thefts In the area, they don't mind us having them pointing at the road and said they were glad we had them.

Your friend should have no issue.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks all, I've shown my friend this thread and he's reassured, the idiot in question said he was going to the police so next time I see him I'll ask him how he got on.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tell your friend to tell the nosey Parker that they are dummie camera's... Sorted.


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

To my knowledge on public highways, there is no expectation of privacy. So long as it does not point onto private property then he should be ok.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Let's just hope moaning mertyle doesn't get mugged and require the footage....I know what my response would be


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Vossman said:


> Correct - we live in a cul-de-sac and at the bottom of the close there is a small walkway that leads to a main road, there had been a spate of cars being pinched and used in robberies then dumped at the bottom of the close by whoever and walking away onto the main road, after the third or forth one they asked everyone in the close if they had seen anything (only 12 houses) and with us being on the corner they have to pass my house to drive in, anyway it was all sorted when they caught the two baddies who admitted all the offences but *plod asked me to put cameras up* to which I refused.


I missed your reply until now, this is possibly the stupidest thing I've heard in a long time. If the Police want CCTV they can put up their own system on a pole!? 

Ask a member of the public to spend his own money buying and fitting a system is ridiculous! Will they be asking people to provide them with handcuffs and black shirts next?!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I think you need to be registered with the ICO, is that correct.

Seen this too http://www.theguardian.com/law/2014...protection-rules-european-court-judgment-says


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

GJM said:


> I think you need to be registered with the ICO, is that correct.
> 
> Seen this too http://www.theguardian.com/law/2014...protection-rules-european-court-judgment-says


You 100% do not.

Even the article you link to confirms this: -



> the UK Information Commissioner's Office (ICO) had always taken the view that a camera on someone's house was outside of the law.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

The law here is quite simple, while you are in a public space ( any area that can be accessed by anyone walking down the alleyway for example) you have no right to privacy. Only two laws cover the area of CCTV one is RIPA and the Data Protection Act. RIPA only applies in targeted criminal cases. While DPA is more on requests for footage.
Simply if those cameras are fixed and do not point through the window of a house they are fine and legal.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Bero said:


> Will they be asking people to provide them with handcuffs and black shirts next?!


you already provide them with that kit


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Bero said:


> You 100% do not.
> 
> Even the article you link to confirms this: -


I didn't fully read it just came across and thought might be helpful.

Does it not depend where located too, Scotland have some other rules? I was told should be registered.

19.2 Operators of Public Space CCTV systems are required to register the system with the Information Commissioner ( www.ico.gov.uk).


----------

